# Need Reliable G Scale Loco



## lunge21 (Oct 30, 2018)

Every Christmas I do a large window display where I like to have a G scale train driving around. The train is on a timer and runs on and off through out the day. However my basic Bachmann train is not reliable. The wheels needed cleaning once a day and when the timer turns on the loco often needs a push. Where can I get a reliable loco like what you may see in a museum? Where it reliably starts and runs through out the day. I do not mind spending good money on this project. I just want to make sure I buy a good loco I can rely on and needs little to no maintenance. Please help me. Christmas is on its way and I do not want to let my town down. 

Thanks


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

When I was in G scale I had Aristocraft locos and I never had a problem with them. Unfortunately Aristocraft is out of business. USA Trains had a good reputation and LGB has always had a good reputation. What you may not know is G scale is a mixed bag of sizes. Aristo and USA are 1:29 scale, Bachmann and LGB are 1:22 I believe and there is Marklin which is 1:32. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2018)

I would recommend LGB. They have a wide variety of both American and European locomotives, steam and diesel, and they are very well made and very reliable.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

In your post you made reference to your "Bachmann train." Another problem with G scale is that each manufacturer has their own type of coupler. USA and LGB engines will not mate with your Bachmann cars unless you convert the coupler on the car that will be hooked to the engine. Aristo can because they also have knuckle couplers but you have to close both knuckles then lift the Bachmann coupler down into the Aristo coupler. I don't remember if Kadees has G scale couplers.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Just had a thought that maybe the problem is your track and not the engine. Bachmann track was useless outdoors in G and you should make sure your track is clean and all your connections are good if you're indoors.


----------



## bofahs (May 20, 2018)

*Old, reliable LGB locomotive*

We've been running a "Starter Set" LGB locomotive and 6 cars around the Christmas tree since we bought it in 1979. Every year. It's set up from Thanksgiving Day until after New Years. The locomotive is sometimes left running for days at a time. Never, ever, not even one time has it glitched, hesitated, or failed to perform flawlessly right out of the box.

Now, granted, this is a 1979 rig, thus, made in Germany. However, I haven't heard much complaining about the Hungarian stuff I've gifted to the next generation's kids. 

So, yeah. LGB - reliable.


----------

